# Wanted stump grinder



## Skywalker (Sep 3, 2007)

anyone selling stump grinder


thanks


----------



## intheelements (Sep 10, 2007)

I have a vermeer 222 with trailer for sale, but its in Massachusetts If your interested send me a message


----------



## 911crash (Sep 10, 2007)

2003 rayco super jr @ 600 hrs


----------



## Steve-Maine (Sep 11, 2007)

i Have a Vermmer 630 and aVermeer 630B for sale


----------



## B-Edwards (Sep 11, 2007)

I may be selling my Carlton 4400-4 if I get a tracked model. It is a 43hp machine with 800 hours ,greenteeth, it has a new drive motor ,new hydro pump with more pressure and volume, also installed a hydro oil cooler as the new models have to keep that oil cooler now its under more pressure. .It has the extending toungue which is great to get unstuck and isnt on the newer models of this size. It's a great machine but I'm in the mountains and need to be positive about where and how I can manuveur on very steep slopes. Pm me in your interested. I havent decided for sure yet but can promise if I do sell it's a great machine and unreal how fast it grinds.


----------



## Bigstumps (Sep 11, 2007)

I'm in the flat lands and want a track - I was hoping for a storm to help make a quick payback - so far doesn't look like any storms are going to brew this year.


----------



## treepres1 (Oct 4, 2007)

*stump grinder*

we have a carlton 2700 remote controlled low hrs.,also a 7015 track mach. like new ,plenty of bucket trucks and grapple trucks 4 sale.call 504 275-5231:chainsawguy:


----------



## CompleteLori (Oct 5, 2007)

*Stumper*

We have a Carlton - 3500 - 750 hrs 

$ 6800.00


----------



## Cut 2 Please (Oct 8, 2007)

I have a Carlton 4012 with the Kubota diesel. It is on Ebay now.


----------



## B-Edwards (Oct 19, 2007)

Trepres1 I have called several times as you told me to and still havent gotten an answer. Your answering service says it's full and has been for several days. I guess the question is ,, do you have a friend that wants to sell a tracked 7015 or not??????


----------



## CompleteLori (Oct 20, 2007)

Deal of a life time - 

7015 TRX has like 300hrs -- First $ 31,000 gets this beauty . Plus a small delivery charge - 

This machine retails for over $ 44,000.00

989-600-3131


----------



## CompleteLori (Oct 20, 2007)

*other items I need to move*

Here are some other items I need to move before it snows.

Anyone interested call - 989-600-3131 -- Chad


----------



## treepres1 (Oct 27, 2007)

*7015 track*

sorry for not beening able to call lost the phone riding dirtbikes with my son .but got a new phone yesterday,please call 504 2755231 or 504 466 6060 my office.machine has about 40- 50 hrs,every op.


----------



## treepres1 (Oct 29, 2007)

*7015 track carlton*

this unit is just like new it has a sandvik wheel wireless remote my friend bought this machine for something to do in his spare time ,but he didnt think you would have to do any work ,like cut the stump or run the est.or shovel mulch.so his lost can be your gain 504 275 5231:greenchainsaw:


----------



## treepres1 (Nov 5, 2007)

*7015 track cheap /cheap*

ithought the 7015 had 40 -50 hrs.it has 9 hrs.heres some pics.


----------



## jscho7500 (Nov 7, 2007)

*Carlton 7500*

I have a 1999 Carlton 7500 for sale. There is a picture of it posted on the "Trading Post" on this site. 930 hours. $12,750. It runs and cuts great. I am in SC. I'd be glad to tell you more about it. 864-979-5189.


----------



## B-Edwards (Nov 19, 2007)

I dealt with Treepres1 over the weekend on the TRX7015 machine and I wanted to say everything was as he said . He has other equipment for sale also , if I was in the market for any equipment he has I wouldnt hesitate to deal with him. If this were E-bay I'd give him positive feedback:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## treepres1 (Nov 20, 2007)

*used stump cutters*

hey barry hope all goes well on that contract,jays suppose to stop by this morning with the books.:greenchainsaw:


----------



## TreeBot (Nov 20, 2007)

Better hurry.... Ebay > Woodchippers and Stumpgrinders



Ebay said:


> RAYCO SUPER STUMP GRINDER RG 1625 WORKS GREAT NY/CT/NJ
> US $2,520.00
> (reserve met)
> 
> *32 mins* (Nov-20-07 18:27:49 PST)


----------

